# Frontpanel-Anschluss mit Q-Connector - Asus Maximus VIII Hero / Fractal design 5 - PCGH-Edition



## docschweitzer (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

schraube gerade erstmals einen PC selbst zusammen und stolpere nun über die Verdrahtung des Front-Panels mit dem Asus Mainboard.
Es gibt bei Asus ja den Q-Connector als Erleichterung für die Pin-Belegung, aber so ganz eindeutig finde ich (als Anfänger) das noch nicht, da die Anzahl der bei mir vorhandenen Drähte/Pins von denen im Handbuch z.T. abweicht.

Leider ist die Darstellung im Asus-Handbuch (für mich) auch eher verwirrend als hilfreich, weil die Begriffe im Bild dem dazugehörigen Text nicht immer zuzuordnen ist.
Außerdem: Die Beschriftung "PLED" gibt´s auf dem Connector zweimal, auch heir weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich die vordere nehme oder die hintere.
Deshalb - seid so nett, schaut Euch bitte mal die unten stehenden Fotos an und sagt mir kurz: Kann ich das so lassen?


----------



## Zettabit (26. Januar 2016)

Ja, müsste alles richtig sein.

Asus hat inzwischen - zum Glück - beide Standards für die PowerLED (zwei PIN und drei PIN) auf einem Stecker. Früher musste man da noch selbst frickeln...


----------



## rotmilan (26. Januar 2016)

Hi
da stimmt was nicht, Power SW (das schwarze Kabel ist GROUND) 
Was für Farben haben die Kabel? Schwarz, braun und weiss?
Reset SW hast das schwarze in Ground gesteckt, das stimmt.


----------



## docschweitzer (26. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank dafür!

... und da ich gerade dabei bin.... - noch eine DUMMY-Frage:
Ein letztes - noch etwas rätselhaftes - Kabel fliegt bei mir noch im Gehäuse rum. Es war im Gehäuse vormontiert und führt vom Frontpanel abwärts, zusammen mit den drei Steckern für die Gehäuselüfter (Die  Lüfterkabel nutze ich nicht, da die drei Lüfter des Cases im MB stecken).
Also das "rätselhafte" Kabel sieht so aus:      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann es sein, dass diese SATA-Buchse nur für die Spannungsversorgung der Gehäuselüftersteuerung (des Cases) benötigt wird (indem man einen freien SATA-Stecker der Stromversorgung dort reinklemmt)? Wenn das so wäre, könnte ich den Stecker doch einfach unbelegt lassen, da ich die Lüfter ja am MB angeklemmt habe.


----------



## rotmilan (26. Januar 2016)

Sieht schon so aus, als ob das eine SATA Buchse ist, um über ein SATA - Kabel vom HDD/SSD anzuschliessen. 
Kannst das Kabel abklemmen. SATA übergibt kein Strom. Das Gehäuse muss ein anderes Kabel haben für Strom z.B. für Lüfter anschliessen.


----------



## docschweitzer (26. Januar 2016)

rotmilan schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse muss ein anderes Kabel haben für Strom z.B. für Lüfter anschliessen.



Aber das Kabel, an dem die Buchse hängt, kommt definitiv aus dem oberen Frontpanelbereich des Gehäuses. Dort oben sitzen beim Fractal Design 5 nur folgende Schalter/Stecker:
1x Power
1xResetknopf
1. Mikro-Eingang
1x Kopfhörer-Ausgang
2x USB 2.0
2xUSB3.0

Alle diese Stecker bzw. Schalter sind schon mit dem MB verdrahtet.
Was in dem Kabelstrang im Gehäuse (oben hinter dem Frontpanel) noch übrigbleibt, sind nur noch die o.g. SATA-Buchse und die drei ungenutzten Stecker (2-Pin) für Lüfter.
Eine Lüftersteuerung ist an der Frontseite des Gehäuses aber nicht vorhanden.
Aber viell. schmeißt Fractal-Design ins Gehäuse der PCGH-Edition auch nur den Standard-Kabelstrang, der auch im normalen "5"-er Case verbaut wird - dort gibt es doch ne Lüftersteuerung, soweit ich weiß?
Aber Hauptsache, ich kann die drei Stecker und die SATA-Buchse ignorieren.


----------



## docschweitzer (26. Januar 2016)

rotmilan schrieb:


> Hi
> da stimmt was nicht, Power SW (das schwarze Kabel ist GROUND)
> Was für Farben haben die Kabel? Schwarz, braun und weiss?
> Reset SW hast das schwarze in Ground gesteckt, das stimmt.



Sind Ground-Kabel IMMER schwarz?

Ich habe nur die Farben schwarz oder weiß an den Kabeln des Frontpanels.


Aaah - jetzt fällt mir was ein: Wurde nicht irgendwo in nem PCGH-Video mal gesagt, dass sämtliche PIN-Stecker mit der Beschriftung nach VORN (bzw. außen) weisen müssen?
Von vorn betrachtet, liegen die PIN´s des Q-Connectors für "GROUND PWR" ja in der "zweiten Reihe". Wenn ich den dazu passenden Stecker ("POWER SW") nun einfach umdrehe, sodass man auch dessen Schrift von der Frontseite des Connectors aus lesen kann (siehe Foto), dann landet das Schwarze Kabel bei GROUND. Wäre das die Lösung?

Ich hab jetzt mal schrittweise etwas umgesteckt (siehe unten).
Zunächst der POWER SW Stecker allein (1x von der Frontseite, 1x von der Rückseite fotografiert), dann die komplette "zweite Reihe" von vorn - und als letztes Bild die komplette Steckerbelegung am Q-Connector von vorn.
Stimmt es jetzt?


----------



## rotmilan (26. Januar 2016)

Ja, schwarz ist, wenn 2 von den Kabel schwarz ist, Ground/Masse.
Q-Connectors sind nicht alle gleich, es gibt welche bei denen passt genau dies was Du da hast, und andere bei denen der Connector etwas länger ist, bei denen stimmt es wieder nicht.


----------



## docschweitzer (26. Januar 2016)

Ok - Danke!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Januar 2016)

Beim Power Kabel ist es im Grunde egal, da es nur ein Taster ist, der einen Mini-Kurzschluss verursacht.


----------



## hema8193 (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo, das Kabel mit dem Sata Anschluss ist die Lüftersteuerung. Früher war es beim Fractal ein Molexstecker aber dies haben Sie nun zu einem Sata Stromkabel geändert weil beim Molex gerne ein Pin ruasgerutscht ist und dies dann zu problemen geführt hat. Also stecke dieses Kabel an einem Satastromanschluss von deinem Netzteil dann passt es wieder. Lg


----------



## docschweitzer (27. Januar 2016)

hema8193 schrieb:


> Hallo, das Kabel mit dem Sata Anschluss ist die Lüftersteuerung. Früher war es beim Fractal ein Molexstecker aber dies haben Sie nun zu einem Sata Stromkabel geändert weil beim Molex gerne ein Pin ruasgerutscht ist und dies dann zu problemen geführt hat. Also stecke dieses Kabel an einem Satastromanschluss von deinem Netzteil dann passt es wieder. Lg



Danke für die Klärung!
Ich hatte ja auch vermutet, dass es sich hier evtl. um die Stromversorgung für die Lüftersteuerung handelt, doch kenne ich mich als Neuling halt nicht so aus.
Fälschlicherweise hatte ich gestern geschrieben, dass das Fractal Design 5 PCGH-Edion gar keine Lüftersteuerung im Frontpanel hat. Habe aber wohl zunächst nicht richtig hingeschaut - und soeben erst  den dezenten schwarzen Schieberegler oberhalb meines BlueRay/DVD-Laufwerks entdeckt. 
Die drei (nun frei bleibenden) Stromkabel für FAN-Anschlüsse plus das kurze Kabel mit der nicht genutzten SATA-Buchse würden ja auch ohne einen Regler am Panel gar keinen Sinn machen, fällt mir jetzt so ein... .
Die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses nutze ich aber sowieso nicht, da alle Lüfter vom Mainboard mit Strom versorgt und gesteuert werden.
Ist wirklich ein hilfreiches Forum hier!


----------



## docschweitzer (27. Januar 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Beim Power Kabel ist es im Grunde egal, da es nur ein Taster ist, der einen Mini-Kurzschluss verursacht.



Ja, danke, das hab ich gestern Abend in diversen Internetforen auch noch mehrfach gelesen - es herrscht bei diesem Thema wohl immer wieder mal Verwirrung, zumal die Hersteller sich mit den Steckerbelegungen und Farbmarkierungen der Kabel kaum aufeinander abzustimmen scheinen und wohl viele ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen, wie mir scheint.
Ich trag mal mein - auch mit Eurer Hilfe - neu erworbenes Wissen zur Steckerbelegung der Frontpanel-Kabel hier zusammen:

- Bei POWER SW und RESET SW (beides 2-Pin) ist die Steckerbelegung egal, funktioniert also immer.
- Power LED und HDD LED (ebenfalls 2-Pin) leuchten die LED´s bei falscher Polung nicht - aber es geht dann auch nichts kaputt. Also hier einfach bei nichtleuchtender LED das Kabel vertauschen.
- BIOS-Speaker (sofern man den überhaupt noch bei neuen MB´s / Gehäusen dabei hat) darf man wohl auch "falsch" gepolt stecken und funktioniert trotzdem noch.
- GROUND scheint - wie hier auch schon von anderen gesagt wurde - NORMALERWEISE auf dem schwarzen Kabel zu liegen.
- Der Plus-Pol (falls vorhanden) ist bei den Pin-Steckern in der Regel durch ein kleines Dreieck markiert. Bei meinen Steckern ist dieses Dreieck nicht farblich abgesetzt, sondern nur im Kunststoff "reliefartig" erkennbar.
So - hoffe nun, dass dies auch dem ein oder anderen Schrauber-Lehrling in Zukunft helfen kann .


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. Januar 2016)

Läuft denn jetzt alles?


----------



## docschweitzer (27. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Nachfrage mrmurphy007 - aber es läuft leider ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS - Bekomme kein Videosignal beim Anschalten der Kiste - aber ich schreib gerade nen Hilferuf ans FORUM und stell ihn dann unter "Komplette PC´s - Praxiprobleme" rein.


----------



## hema8193 (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo, mach einmal ein bios reset. Entwender per jumper, knopf oder für paar minuten die Batterie entfernen. Dann starte nochmals neu.


----------

